# Baby with blister on lip?



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

My son, Killian Jameson, was born Tuesday May 25th at 7:00am. We got to come home from the hospital the next day and we're both doing great for the most part. I had a really rough time on Friday and Saturday because my milk came in, but we're through that now. He's been nursing like a champ! EXCEPT, Killy has a little blister on the center of his top lip - is this normal? It doesn't seem to bother him at all, he's eager to latch on and nurses fine, and doesn't even wince if I prod it a bit. I've been putting lanolin on it when I do my nipples, but that doesn't seem to be doing anything.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

TOTALLY NORMAL, in every aspect, it is very normal. I dont think it ever bothers babies, it is just normal, LOL.

Quote:

During the first months of breastfeeding many newborns develop blisters on the center of their upper lips. These lip blisters are normal and are caused by vigorous sucking at the breast. They have no medical significance and cause no discomfort to your baby. They usually subside without treatment within a few months and soemtimes even disappear between feedings.
that is an exert from my "Bon Appetit, Baby" nursing manual


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

just incase you wanted visual reassurance from an online source.

Quote:

Your baby may get a lip blister (callus) on his upper lip during the first month. This lip blister is also called a sucking pad. It is caused by your baby's sucking and will go away by 12 months. The blister does not bother your baby so you do not need to do anything about it.
http://www.drugs.com/CG/YOUR_NEWBORN_S_APPEARANCE.html

it is on that page under mouth.

It really is more of a callus than a blister, and if you have ever had a callus you know it doesnt actually hurt.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Thank You!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

My guy had it...and it disappeared within a couple weeks.


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

My DS had one, it was gone in about 2 weeks. Threw me for a few minutes the first time I saw it. My DD didn't ever get one. But found out... perfectly normal.


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

when my daughter was a toddler nurser, she got a nursing blister again after an especially stressfull weekend where she nursed a lot. Totally normal. Don't worry.


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

My dds both had them. I remember both of them came off and then they each got another. I'm not sure how many times this happened.


----------

